# License Plate Mount For The Front



## nds76 (Aug 14, 2016)

Many states require a license plate on both the front and back of your vehicle. Michigan is not one of them, just the back here. Anyways my Cruze doesn't have a mount on the front. Can a dealer install an OEM mount? I would not be comfortable drilling holes. How much might something like this cost? Have you added a front plate?


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

nds76 said:


> Many states require a license plate on both the front and back of your vehicle. Michigan is not one of them, just the back here. Anyways my Cruze doesn't have a mount on the front. Can a dealer install an OEM mount? I would not be comfortable drilling holes. How much might something like this cost? Have you added a front plate?


I wouldn't do it. When I bought our CPO Cruze I specifically looked for one that DID NOT have a front license plate installed and did not consider ones that did have the plate mount installed. I live in Tennessee which does not require them, and I also happen to think they look ugly and take away from the smooth lines of any car!!!

If it is not required where you live, why would you want to install one???


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

nds76 said:


> Can a dealer install an OEM mount? I would not be comfortable drilling holes.


Yes. I'm not sure how complicated it is to locate where the holes go, but you're only drilling through the bumper cover. Any slight mistake is going to be covered by the plate anyway.


----------



## kbrownfocus (Nov 5, 2015)

Just letting you know, its not hard at all, you just need two self tapping screws mostly for sheetmetal, and a drill with a 1/4 drive adapter. Now if your state doesn't require a front plate, I wouldn't even worry about it, because in states that it is a requirement it is part of the PMI check list. That's one of the jobs as a GM tech, is to put on the front license plate holder here in Texas. But if your doing a vanity plate do like I said. Oh use a sharpy to make your marks before you put in the self taping screws. Hope his helps. ccasion14:


----------



## nds76 (Aug 14, 2016)

I wouldn't mind having a vanity plate in the front like I did with my old car. But in a few years I hope to get out of Michigan and I just wanna be prepared.



Chris Tobin said:


> I wouldn't do it. When I bought our CPO Cruze I specifically looked for one that DID NOT have a front license plate installed and did not consider ones that did have the plate mount installed. I live in Tennessee which does not require them, and I also happen to think they look ugly and take away from the smooth lines of any car!!!
> 
> If it is not required where you live, why would you want to install one???


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wisconsin dealer charge me 15 buck for that plate holder, car was ordered from the factory that way, was held in by rivets.

It does have a minor amount of protection to your Cruze, covers a good portion of that lower opened bumper grille. Found a large stone chip in my license plate, if it wasn't there, would have certainly knocked a hole in the condenser.

But a license plate holder without a license plate? Here's an option:

https://www.buildasign.com/productt...Y8VqkmiooOzElaBLF1k5SqihDuupg03Pl-xoCoDjw_wcB


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Im a new owner of 2016 ls turbo cruze manual and it came w/ 15 dollar fee on sticker for front license plate mounts and sure enough its in trunk w/ bolts to use if I want too. Which I dont. But I got great rebates so didnt care it was on the bill.
Id assumed there must be holes for it on the car but from what Im reading here I prob have gen 2 car.


----------

